# Opinions please ( resized)



## ken69912001 (Dec 19, 2006)

I picked up some new fluorescent bulbs daylight 6500k. This pic is using only one light on the right and no flash.




 I know that I could have repositioned the cap to get rid of the reflection.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm no expert but it looks too light,
almost washed out on right and front,
and shadow noticably dark on left.
just my 2 cents,hope it helps.[]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 19, 2006)

You'll get much more even lighting if you use 3 lights, one on either side and one above.  Also, trying resizing the photo to 640x480, that one is too small to see any detail.


----------



## kiddo (Dec 19, 2006)

I think too busy in the background. And Gerryr is right, it needs to be larger.

All nitpicking aside though, it looks like a very nice pen!


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gerryr my intention was to see how this would look. I do have two lights but wanted something different. I posted some pics in the show your pen section with 2 lights. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 7, 2007)

The angle of the cap is reflecting too much light, otherwise it looks good to me, as does the pen.  I'm definitely NOT very photographically savvy though.  Is that spalted oak?
Rob


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 7, 2007)

BigRob, the wood on the pen is spalted maple burl.


----------



## dbriski (Jan 8, 2007)

I would try to center the pen a little more making the center about the end of the cap. And maybe cut some more off the top and bottom. Really get in close on the pen.  Right now the cap isn't jumping out as being part of your subject. I think the reflection might be a problem with that too, adjusting the cap angle or light location should help minimize that.


----------

